# Solved: CPU USAGE 100% (Image Name:system 80-100)



## CKJY (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi guys,im having a restless night for the past 1 week keep formatting my primary hard drive and yet cpu usage is at 100% especially the image name called system running at 80-100.It was normal though before i format as i wanted to clean up all the rubbish in my hard disk.

Here are the specs hope it is useful:

intel(r) celeron(r) cpu 1.8ghz
512mb ram
ATI radeon 9550 graphic card
primary disk drive 40gb
secondary disk drive 200gb
windows xp pro
via ac'97 onboard audio

My fren even help me to install zone alarm and avg control center to get rid of virus,spyware or wat so ever but to no avail....cant format get rid of those threads???Damn those threads if there is... 

The rest of the processes seems ok but whenever i click on any program i notice the task manager shows under image name "*system*" is running the highest and causes the cpu usage rise to 100% and stays for sometimes...even while im typing rite now my cpu usage is stagnant at 100%.....Please help me im bout to go insane!!!


----------



## jason.mcneil (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm have been experiencing the same thing since 19th October '05. I have scanned for virus/adware but found no problems!

Did you manage do resolve this problem - I'm lost now, and don't really want to rebuild my machine.

TIA,
Jason


----------



## CKJY (Oct 2, 2005)

_


jason.mcneil said:



I'm have been experiencing the same thing since 19th October '05. I have scanned for virus/adware but found no problems!

Did you manage do resolve this problem - I'm lost now, and don't really want to rebuild my machine.

TIA,
Jason

Click to expand...

_Hi Jason,

well yeah i manage to rectify the problem....it was the driver for *Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller*....u can find it in device manager...remove it and see if it still running at 100% CPU usage.

If it fix the problem, dun install any driver for it...."unless u have the original disc supplied by the manufacturer for ur motherboard"...else do not install using WIN XP USB driver as it will cause the problem.

Anyway i lost my original disc and i did not install for the USB controller at all and i have no problem up to date. Good Luck!

p/s: 
I din get any reply from the proz in this site...im quite dissapointed actually...it took me 3 weeks on trial and error to find out this sickening problem...hope u will solve your problem too!

Cheers!
Calvin..


----------



## jason.mcneil (Oct 21, 2005)

Calvin,

Thanks for the response!

I managed to fix the problem in the end - totally weird tho'.

I had spent at least 3 days surfing every tech support site Google could find; all largely giving the same advice of virus/hyjackthis reporting, etc. when I came across a slightly deferent approach - the bloke was experiencing roughly the same symptoms as me, on the same Compaq notebook. He suggested simply removing the memory from the notebook and re-seating it! At that point I have very little else to try, so guess what ... I worked ???
I wouldn't mind knowing the science behind the resolution, but I am more than happy with the outcome.

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## CKJY (Oct 2, 2005)

Jason,

Yeah it's odd to know tat just by reseating the RAM could do the trick....i tot if the RAM is loose, there will be a continous beep sound?...well guess RAM can be lot more complicated than we think...haha!

Cheers,
Calvin


----------

